# Free Real Estate Listing Site



## fergusonsd (Dec 30, 2012)

I run a real estate website and I'm going to start listing properties for both rental and purchase. Would you be interested in a free posting on my site? Check it out: 
http://www.fergusonfinancial.ca 

and then navigate to the Real Estate Listings Tab. 
As I said it's free (no listing price or commission) so other than the time to send me the pictures and profile, you wouldn't have to do anything. Let me know. 

Devon

www.fergusonfinancial.ca


----------

